# Are there any more nymphs?



## patrickstanfish (Aug 27, 2020)

So I had this mantis 22 days ago (05August2020) standing on top of my dubia roach feeders' container. I adopted it and gave it an enclosure and healthy dubias. I ask helped to ID it in a local facebook mantis group I joined on the same day. They said it looks like a Tenodera sp.

10 days ago (17August2020), it created an ootheca. I never had mantises before so I did some research. I read somewhere that it's advisable to separate the ootheca from the mantis after 3 days since it would have hardened already by that time. On the 3rd day (20August2020) when I was about to get the ootheca and transfer it to a new container, there were 7 very small insects (as I'm not sure if they're the supposed nymphs) that flew out as soon as I opened the mantis' enclosure.

That was very surprising to me as I have not read anywhere about nymphs being able to fly. Nevertheless, I caught all 7 and housed them in small ventilated containers and placed wet paper tissues at the bottom as I did not have nymph-sized feeders at that time to feed to them. 3 days after (24August2020), 3 of them died and then the remaining 4 died the next day.

Now for my main question: are there any more nymphs coming out from the ootheca? Additionally, it would also be nice if anyone can give me the exact species of this mantis (I'm in the Philippines).

Attached are some photos of the mantis from different angles, the ootheca with a small hole (possibly where the small 'nymphs' came out), and photos of the 'nymphs' from different angles.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 27, 2020)

Those aren’t nymphs, they may be a parasitic moth sp. Maybe the ooth is still viable, make sure to still keep it humid and hung.


----------



## patrickstanfish (Aug 27, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Those aren’t nymphs, they may be a parasitic moth sp. Maybe the ooth is still viable, make sure to still keep it humid and hung.


Thank you. I actually had an informative exchange with my other post on another forum and now I know those are plume moths which may have been on some of the plants I put in the enclosure. Anyways, could you help me out on what species she is? Or if maybe she isn't a Tenodera?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah, Tendora sp, maybe Sinensis.


----------

